# Muslims



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 2, 2006)

I've recently befriended a Muslim man (not radical) and have been somewhat finding out more about his religion. He's going to get me a copy of the Koran and I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with witnessing to Muslims? Help and advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Along with prayers for his salvation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

You could start with the law of the Moses, and then declare why you believe Christ and Gospel.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 3, 2006)

A bit of advice, Susan. Although we Christians we do not believe the Koran is a divinely inspired book, the Muslims do. Handle the book with respect, especially in his presence. Remembering an experience of a girl in my college days, she left the Koran in the toliet, which had been given to her by a male Muslim student. Let's just say he wasn't happy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 3, 2006)

Start placing your Bible on the highest shelf in the house and make sure it is a Bible that has NOT been written in. That is how a muslim believes scriptures should be shown respect. Do not ever show them a bible that has been written in.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 3, 2006)

don't write in my Bible?? Wow. The highlighter has become like my best friend


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> don't write in my Bible?? Wow. The highlighter has become like my best friend


 Get another Bible that you won't highlight in.


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2006)

Susan,

I haven't read it yet, but this book has been recommended to me:

Islam: What Every Christian Should Know


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't think he's very strict in the dietary areas?

Thanks, folks! I've had people sending me interviews and such, so this is probably going to help a lot. Pretty much what we've discussed is Mo being a child molestor (to which his response was that in the desert heat, it often causes girls to mature much faster and that they are considered women when they have their first menstrual cycle. It wasn't totally uncommon for men to marry such young girls back then. And also, Mo's reason for marrying her was so that he could teach her to pass on his teachings, being that she was so young she could memorize things more easily. Interesting, no?) and the 66 wars he led (which I still need to look into. His thing for that was Mo was doing so out of defense?).


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 3, 2006)

A couple of things are pretty important when it comes to Islamic evangelism:

Community is all important to them (assuming your friend is a practicing Muslim). That's why it is so difficult for Muslims to leave their religion to join another faith. They MUST see that Christians have a community too. They must see that we have a community created by the Spirit and bound by the love of Christ. 

Relationship is also paramount: till Muslims trust you, they won't likely listen seriously to what you have to say. They must see your care and concern. Muslim evangelism, perhaps as much or more than witness to any other religion / people group, requires time. It might take years to see fruit. But God is doing an amazing work among Muslims.

A few big theological hang-ups that they will have are the Trinity, obviously, and also original sin. Their view of sin is much different than ours. It is also very important to find out if he is Sunni or Shiite, because there are significant differences in their beliefs. One thing that they will assert is that they do believe in Jesus and what he said, but they say that the New Testament (OT too actually) was corrupted, and so it doesn't really say what Jesus said. If you have a good relationship with him, and can really discuss things seriously, you can press him on when and how this corruption occurred, because historically, that assertion cannot hold up at all, since we have texts dating to not that long after the autographs were written (for the NT). 

Having been involved in a ministry to Muslims for over a year (and it was going before I became involved for more than a year), I can say that it is an amazing ministry. And it may take months, years, decades to see fruit, but the Lord is still so faithful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Greg_
> Susan,
> 
> I haven't read it yet, but this book has been recommended to me:
> ...



I second this book. I know the author. He's been evangelizing Muslims for quite a bit. One of the important points of the book is clearing up the misconceptions of Christianity that Muslims have, especially because of incorrect statements in the Koran about Christianity, along with all the other propoganda they are fed through TV (both Arab and American TV). You will probably also win a hearing if you share with them a correct judgment on our culture that we are far from a Christian nation, and show them that true Christians despise all the sexual immorality, abortion, immodesty, etc that our culture promotes in the world. But most important, you must show him that Christians are loving and respectful people and shatter the sterotype Muslims may have of us. All this takes alot of time.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks so much, fellas!

Mr. Severson, we've had some pretty interesting discussions on sexual immorality. He is still a virgin and we both view it as a gift you can give to your future spouse. We've already established what we believe in such areas (haven't left out homosexuality) - and now I see the importance of what we talked about.

Guess I'm going to have to get that book!  I was going to ask him why Mohammed never did any miracles as Jesus did, and if Jesus was only a prophet, why did He claim to be God. But after what you said about their belief that our Scripture was corrupted, I'm not sure that would be wise?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 4, 2006)

If he is giving you the Koran, you better give him a bible


----------



## Covenant Joel (Sep 4, 2006)

You might find this article from the PCA's ByFaith magazine helpful:

http://byfaithonline.com/partner/Article_Display_Page/0,,PTID323422|CHID664014|CIID2241774,00.html


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm honestly not quite sure what to do, now.  I guess all I can do is pray, witness by example, and if the opportunity allows: Speak of the hope we have as Christians.

I get along quite well with this young man, so PLEASE pray for him, guys!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Sep 8, 2006)

Checkout faithdefenders on this topic: http://www.faithdefenders.com/ministry/articles/world_religions/islam/

Dr. Robert Morey has many books and tracks on this subject. You can find his material through that faithdefenders website as well. ~Caleb

p.s. Instead of concentrating on the fact that Muhammad was a pedophile (He married Aisha when she was six and "consummated his marriage to her when she was nine, nine!"), I would concentrate on the inconsistincies, contradictions, and absurdities that result within the religion. 

[Edited on 9-8-2006 by caleb_woodrow]


----------

